# 1997 200sx cabin air filter



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

Where is located cabin air filter in 200sx 1997 ? 
I will like to replace it 
thx


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

unfortunately, we don't have that. there might be a retrofit kit out there, but i'd check with the local dealer.


----------

